# Herbal Burn Reviews



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2006)

*IronMagLabs Herbal Burn reviews.*


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2006)

*Review from Phred*

I started Herbal Burn on 03 AUG and finished on 01 SEP.

During that time my diet remained constant (carb cycling for slow fat loss) and my exercise program remained unchanged (PRRS).

For the previous 2 months I had lost 4lbs.  When I started Herbal Burn I was 222lbs.  After 4 weeks, I was 218lbs.  A loss of 4 lbs.  So before Hebal Burn, my average weight loss was just under 1/2-lb per week.  While using Herbal Burn, weight loss increased to 1-lb per week with no change in diet or exercise. 

Overall my appetiet was lowered.  I sometimes felt I had to force myself to eat all of my meals.  I would go 5-6 hours between meal sometimes.  My normal is 3-4 hours.  My energy level remained the same.  About half the days I felt "warmer" in the afternoon than usual.  Not uncomfortable, just noticably warmer.  Seemed more consistent the last 2 weeks.  No anxiety or other side effects.  I seemed normal in all ways with the exception of the warmer feeling and reduced appetiet. 

I believe my fat level has decreased more than my weight loss indicates.  My vasularity has increased.  I can see more of my veins in my forearms and beginnings of them in my shoulders and legs.  I have more definition in my legs and arms.  My cloths are looser fitting, but not significantly looser.  I was able to tighten my belt one notch more consistantly.  Before I would have to loosen one notch by the end of most days.  So I would say I went down 1/2 a notch to be fair.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2006)

*Review from Juggernaut*

When I received the bottle, I started using it right away. I swallowed the recommended dosage without water in a flash. Here's the first problem. Take it with water because you will get the peppery aftertaste-burps. I got on the scale that day and weighed 218 pounds.

With that said, at first there were no noticeable effects. I mean this in a good way. No noticeable jitters, no heart murmurs associated with some jacked caffeine fat burners and no shaky hands or sleepless nights. 
However, the moment I got into the gym, I couldn???t tell if I was experiencing a placebo effect or what. I started to become aware of a heightened sense of awareness, of alertness. Usually with some Green Tea Extracts I notice a faked sense of energy. It doesn???t feel natural. Herbal Burn???s boost was just right.

Herbal Burn???s effect started to show more and more while I was in the gym that week. I truly noticed its effects during my HIIT sessions. Normally when I sweat, I sweat rather profusely. Using herbal Burn not only did I sweat, I had to ask for a towel from my gym because the sweat was dripping off my Yankee hat and my t-shirt. My shirt was one big sweaty piece of cotton. 
I was able to continue going and racked up an extra three minutes on my HIIT sessions, continuously, day by day. Usually by the time I was done with a normal session, I was baked. As I continued doing sessions each week after weight training, I was amazed that I was able to continue going and not get tired. 

The stuff works. Bottom line. At the end of my month???s trial, I hopped onto the scale and found I lost 8.4 lbs. Now here???s the kick in the ass. I didn???t change one thing. I continued to workout 5 days a week. I continued to do my HIIT session three times a week. I also continued to cycle my carbs. This was the same routine I followed the month before without the Herbal Burn.
I was impressed to say the least. Except for the one small problem I had with not drinking the capsules (which went down rather easily) with water, I really like this product and I cannot wait until it starts selling online. 

*I will definitely use this for my next contest prep. I really like it.*


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2006)

*Review from FatCatMC*

I started taking Herbal Burn on August 7 and completed the bottle on September 5.

About 15 minutes after taking Herbal Burn for the first time I noticed an increase in energy. A good increase, not the typical jittery lightheaded feeling I usually get the first few days on fat burners. Good start. I took Herbal Burn every day for 30 days straight, 1 serving at 8AM and the other between 12-1 PM per the directions Rob supplied. The conditions of the testing were very strict about not changing anything about my nutrition or training during the testing period, and thats exactly what I did. 

Herbal Burn noticably curbed my appetite, sometimes to the point where I didn't even really want to eat, I did of course which left me very full. So far Herbal burn is 2 for 2. I started the testing period at a weight of 210lbs. Mind you I was very strict about not changing anything about my nutrition. If I had planned to go out and have a few drinks with the guys, I did because I would have done that anyway. To be perfectly honest my eating habits were at best poor during the testing period. I ate fast food, pizza, burgers, you name it. Well at the end of the 30 days my weight was 205lbs, a total loss of 5 lbs without changing 1 bit of training or nutrition, if anything I ate worse than usual. Herbal burn is 3 for 3.

So in conclusion, Herbal Burn works. Period. It gave me great energy without jitters or a significant crash when the stimulant wore off, it definitely curbed my appetite, and I lost 5 lbs. Can't ask for much more from a fat burner, *I would definitely recommend this product and use it again myself.*


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2006)

*Review from BigPapaPump*

I began using herbal burn August 09 and finished with it September
07 due to being on vacation, I felt that this was the best time.
Before Herbal Burn, I was following a strict cutting diet which I followed through with until my supply ran out. I was using a p/rr/s training split along with HIT cardio all the way through my trial with herbal burn.

The first week or so, I was pretty positive that the Herbal Burn was kicking in.  Along with my usual intensity in the gym, a great deal of energy soon began to hit me. It was perfect for the fast sprints that I was doing. I was a lot more awake while taking Herbal Burn, so much that I had to be active throughout the whole day. It was great feeling like that because sometimes it???s hard for me to motivate myself to get into the gym.

During my cycle with Herbal Burn, I lost about 7 pounds with a 30 day supply.  It was an awesome product that I would definitely buy if it becomes available.  I would give it a 5 out of 5 for the motivating feeling and intensity that it gave me throughout my trial. 
*
Another great product by IronMagLabs!*


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2006)

*Review from MusclePump*

I ran Herbal Burn as directed throughout the course of several weeks. I was  contest dieting at the time and was closing in on the last eight weeks prior to  my show. My weight loss was slowing before I started the product and was having  issues getting rid of those last few pounds. 

The one thing I noticed while taking Herbal Burn was an increase in  energy. I'm rather carb sensitive so I had reduced my carbohydrate intake over  the course of the prior eight weeks, and was cycling two low carb days with one  moderate/high day. I've found over a few years of shows I can't go no carb  because I turn into an asshole and my wife doesn't appreciate it. But aside from  that... 

 The energy increase was rather drastic in comparison to how I had been  feeling, and was quite welcome. I had been reduced to about a one pound per week  of weight loss in the couple of weeks prior to taking the product, and after  about a week of using Herbal Burn I was back around two pounds per week. It  seemed, in conjunction with my cardio and diet, to enhance my fat loss and  contest dieting goals. 

One detriment I did find was that there was a rather crude aftertaste;  the "burp" as we know it. In addition, after I ran out of the product, my weight  loss seemed to be at a slower pace than before I started. I'm not sure if this  is a metabolic adjustment or a fault of the diet, though it was indeed the same  type of program I had successfully used in preparation for past shows. 
*
All said,  I would indeed use the product again.*


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2006)

*Review from Brian

* Although generally very skeptical  regarding most supplements, including fat  loss supplements, I am very pleased with the  results I achieved with this product. I lost 3.5 pounds in 4 weeks at  maintenance calories to +300 calorie  surplus. I  felt no side effects  whatsoever...no lethargy, no increased energy, no  dryness of mouth, and no effects on my heart rate. I have had issues with  those four with other fat burners in the past. 
  My  ending BF% was at 10.8%, which is a 2.4% decrease in 4 weeks with no change to diet or exercise frequency. *I  HIGHLY RECOMMEND this product.*


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2007)

*NOW AVAILABLE - CLICK HERE!*


----------

